

CIA.vc service shutdown indefinetely - sikhnerd
http://scanlime.org/2011/05/cia-vc-service-is-down-indefinitely/
The popular open source notification service has been surprisingly, and without warning shutdown. I know a lot of people who have come to rely on this server, I wonder if someone will pick up the project, or as the author is looking for, a new, modern service crops up.
======
caf
This is quite sad, I only started using this service quite recently.

